
Google Software Update sneaks its way onto computers - soundsop
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/12/google-software.html
======
bd
Google Update is indeed very sneaky. Its installation piggybacks on plenty of
Google software (including browser plugins) without telling anything and then
it installs a task into Windows Scheduler that keeps respawning it when you
kill it.

~~~
iron_ball
Oh man. I was just about to install Google Earth to play around with it, but
now I'm having second thoughts. Can I opt out of the updates and installs, or
is it just plain malicious?

(Yes, installing anything without my permission is malicious, even if the
installed software is benign.)

